# [Exterior Detail] Opel Astra - 2006



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello.

I bring to you another Exterior Detail, also made in 2010.

The "victim" was an Opel (or Vauxhall to you) Astra GTC from 2006, black... but that looked grey.

This car was in an island from Portugal, and beside the deep scratches, the major problem were the water marks.

Washed with Z7 and clayed with Z18, let's see how he was:









































































With so much scratches and water marks, the paint was dull and without any gloss.

Correction started, the owner asked to remove the Opel bagde. On this one I used 3M Fast Cut Plus, Menz PO203S and 106FA, using several types of pads.



















In some areas I had to give 2 hits of 3M FCP as the scratches left, but the water marks didn't.



















Corrected.










50-50 of the trunk.




























Corrected but no finished.










This area was a mess, I had to sand it so achive the desired results.




























The roof was also a mess, a 50-50 photo.



















And a 50-50 on the hood.










Once again, after 1 hit os 3M FCP the water marks didn't disapear.










Another hits, some pacience, and the result appeared.














































Going around the car...




























50-50 of the bumper.










The other side.



















Taillights also corrected.



















The results, final photos inside the garage.




























Late afternoon, during the Sunset, I get some nice photos...


























































































































































And with this sunset I say farewell


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

What an amazing job, top level correction!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

dsms said:


> What an amazing job, top level correction!


Thanks!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there mate.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Very very nice. Fantastic work


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

I'm in shock mirror :doublesho


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks to all


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice tidy job there


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

JakeWhite said:


> Nice tidy job there


Tks Jake!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work, cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work, cracking finish :thumb:


Thanks Mike


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! Very nice turnaround! That thing was beat!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job :thumb:

Boy that car was a real mess but you bought it back to life again !

Mario*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## greywolf (May 22, 2011)

Fantastic work there mate.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work, that was some turnaround! you can really see the metallic-flake pop.:thumb:

Good photos too, of the 50/50 shots, showing the high level of correction.


----------



## zamnap (Sep 10, 2011)

great work!!! really nice finish


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

What was used on the lights - great correction!!!


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Now that's what i call a turnaround!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful finish!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks to all!


----------

